# Moultrie Ga Car Swap Nov 22-24



## JOEL (Nov 13, 2019)

Moultrie Car Swap Meet NOV 22-24. This is a HUGE swap meet with vendors selling a variety of vintage collectables. Several bike people go to this show. It is in an abandoned airport, comparable to one of the larger fields at Hershey. If you are going, stop by the booth across from the Propane building for some smokin' deals. Daytona is the following weekend and many vendors stop at Moultrie on the way there with a load of their best stuff !!! Many European and Asian shoppers in the crowd.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2019)

JOEL said:


> Moultrie Car Swap Meet NOV 22-24. This is a HUGE swap meet with vendors selling a variety of vintage collectables. Several bike people go to this show. It is in an abandoned airport, comparable to one of the larger fields at Hershey. If you are going, stop by the booth across from the Propane building for some smokin' deals. Daytona is the following weekend and many vendors stop at Moultrie on the way there with a load of their best stuff !!! Many European and Asian shoppers in the crowd.




Joel do you have a flyer or link giving the particulars such as space cost, times, admission, etc... V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL (Nov 13, 2019)

__





						Moultrie Automotive Swap Meet – Car Corral in Moultrie, GA. 229-896-2150
					





					www.moultrieswapmeet.com


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 13, 2019)

I agree with @JOEL  about the popularity and diverse mix of vintage "anything & everything" you can find here!
I have been attending this as a spectator/buyer for over 25 years ... and have set-up to sell a number of times a while back...
Always find some great deals! .... I will look for you there Joel ... as well as Jeff L. from Atlanta, who will have a ton of vintage bicycle stuff there ... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## JOEL (Nov 14, 2019)

Yea, hopefully Jeff's foot has healed... I'm bringing a few good bikes. LMK if you need anything.


----------

